# Will he keep his stripes?



## suzannalondon (Apr 18, 2020)

My little kitten is about 10 weeks old. I thought he was a bit stripey when we first saw him but my husband said it was probably just kitten fur. Now he seems to be getting more pronounced tabby markings. I've never seen a tuxie like him before! Is it likely that he'll keep these markings as he grows? They're most obvious on his sides but you can also see them on his legs and head.


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

suzannalondon said:


> My little kitten is about 10 weeks old. I thought he was a bit stripey when we first saw him but my husband said it was probably just kitten fur. Now he seems to be getting more pronounced tabby markings. I've never seen a tuxie like him before! Is it likely that he'll keep these markings as he grows? They're most obvious on his sides but you can also see them on his legs and head.


Sometimes they do sometimes they don't. Usually by time they are 6/12 months the tabby markings have blended into the black

if they remain, then you have an unusual 'Ghost Tabby' enjoy xx


----------



## JarvisMillan (Mar 25, 2020)

suzannalondon said:


> My little kitten is about 10 weeks old. I thought he was a bit stripey when we first saw him but my husband said it was probably just kitten fur. Now he seems to be getting more pronounced tabby markings. I've never seen a tuxie like him before! Is it likely that he'll keep these markings as he grows? They're most obvious on his sides but you can also see them on his legs and head.


The fur colouration can change at an early stage (up to a year) and often the 'stripes' disappear, as when as cat grows, its body starts to produce less melanin, which is responsible (partly) for overall colouration.


----------



## KinoaKiki (Jul 14, 2020)

so cute!


----------

